# paraphernalia = σύνεργα | εξαρτήματα, παρελκόμενα, παρακολουθήματα



## nickel (Sep 26, 2009)

Παραπονιέται ο Φώτης Τερζάκης στην παρουσίαση του βιβλίου Tunsuriban, που ανέφερα και σε άλλο μήνυμα, για τις αμετάφραστες λέξεις, για «αυτή [τη] μανία να παρεμβάλλουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες ξένες λέξεις, άκλιτες είτε αμετάφραστες, […] *parafernalia* και όχι παραφερνάλια (ή, ακόμη καλύτερα, σύνεργα)».

Επειδή το βιβλίο είναι μετάφραση από τα αγγλικά (και η αγγλική λέξη γράφεται σαν τη λατινική, _paraphernalia_) αναρωτήθηκα (α) από πού ξεφύτρωσε το ισπανικό parafernalia και (β) για ποιο λόγο θα άφηνε κανείς αμετάφραστη τη λέξη. Τα λεξικά την έχουν. Κοιτάξω τη Ματζέντα:
ουσ. εξώπροικα, παράφερνα # μτφ. σύνεργα, κν. παραφερνάλια, συμπράγκαλα.

Η διαδρομή της λέξης, εν συντομία:
*φερνή* = προίκα > _πολύφερνη_ νύφη, με μεγάλη προίκα & τα _αντίφερνα_, τα δώρα που έδινε ο γαμπρός πριν από το γάμο σε ανταπόδοση της προίκας που θα έπαιρνε
> τα *παράφερνα*, τα εξώπροικα, προσωπική περιουσία της συζύγου που δεν περιλαμβάνεται στην προίκα > λατ. και αγγλ. paraphernalia.

Η ιστορική-νομική σημασία καλύπτεται καλά στη Wikipedia:
In legal parlance, "paraphernalia" is a term of art from older law. Paraphernalia was the separate property of a married woman, such as clothing and jewelry "appropriate to her station", but excluding the assets that may have been included in her dower. The term originated in Roman law, but ultimately comes from Greek παράφερνα (parapherna), "beyond (para) the dower (phernē)". (όπου dower = dowry)

Κάποια σχετικά θα βρείτε και σ’ αυτή τη σελίδα του slang.gr.

Ποια είναι η σύγχρονη σημασία της λέξης; (Επιτρέψτε μου να επισημάνω ότι στα αγγλικά προφέρεται [παραφερνέιλια].)
ODE
noun 1. miscellaneous articles, especially the equipment needed for a particular activity.
2. trappings associated with a particular institution or activity that are regarded as superfluous: _the rituals and paraphernalia of government_.

Longman
1. a lot of small things that belong to someone, or are needed for a particular activity: _an electric kettle and all the paraphernalia for making tea and coffee | travelling paraphernalia_.
2. the things and events that are connected with a particular activity, especially those which you think are unnecessary: all the usual paraphernalia of bureaucracy.

Encarta
1. assorted objects: assorted objects or items, especially of equipment required for a specific activity.
2. things characteristic of something: things usually associated with something: _banks, commercial buildings, department stores, and all the paraphernalia of a sophisticated modern city._​Επομένως, η μία σημασία είναι τα σύνεργα μιας δουλειάς. Και η άλλη τα εξαρτήματα, τα παρελκόμενα, τα παρακολουθήματα, τα συμπληρώματα ενός φαινομένου.

Ομολογώ ότι με εξέπληξε η διάδοση του αγγλισμού _παραφερνάλια_. Κάπου 500 είναι τα πραγματικά ευρήματα, αλλά πολλά σε σοβαρές σελίδες. Υπάρχουν και μερικές γενικές, «των παραφερναλίων» (εδώ το χαμόγελο αμηχανίας γίνεται θυμηδίας, ιδιαίτερα όταν πέφτω πάω στο αριστουργηματικό του Βαρβέρη στην Καθημερινή: «Ενώ η καρναβαλική διονυσιακή μεταμφίεση συνιστά μια παραβίαση οίστρου και χαράς που όμως ευχερώς απεκδύεται των “παραφερναλίων” της…»). Η λέξη διατίθεται και σε επίθετο: «παραφερνάλιων συστημάτων»! Και αναρωτιέμαι πόσο χαλαρά χρησιμοποιείται, μια και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι «μεταφράζει» το miscellanea και σε άλλες θα έφταναν τα «αξεσουάρ». Πιένες, βέβαια, γνωρίζει η σύμφραση «τα παραφερνάλια της εξουσίας» — αυτή είναι τουλάχιστον σωστά… αγγλικά.

Βοηθάνε τα λεξικά;
Στο ΛΚΝ δεν υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη, το Μείζον λέει: παραφερνάλια = εξώπροικα, παράφερνα (βλ. λ.)! Και το ΛΝΕΓ: τα παρεπόμενα, οι διάφορες συνέπειες ή εκφάνσεις ενός φαινομένου ή ενέργειας: _πολλοί γοητεύονται από τα υλικά και κοινωνικά παραφερνάλια της ζωής των διασήμων_.

Ομολογώ ότι η διάδοση της λέξης μού προκάλεσε την έκπληξη που είχα νιώσει όταν ανακάλυψα ότι τους ξηρούς καρπούς που συνοδεύουν ένα ποτό τούς λένε «παρελκόμενα». Μάλιστα. Τα ποτά έχουν παρελκόμενα και η εξουσία παραφερνάλια! (Πειράζει που στο μυαλό μου κλωθογυρίζει η λέξη _μπινελίκια_;)


----------



## sarant (Sep 26, 2009)

Για τα παραφερνάλια έχω γράψει σε ανύποπτο χρόνο το εξής (το κοπυπαστώνω, αν και θέλει διόρθωμα σε μερικά σημεία):

παραφερνάλια
: τα παρεπόμενα, οι διάφορες συνέπειες ή εκφάνσεις ενός φαινομένου ή μιας ενέργειας.

Από το λατινικό paraphernalia bona που ανάγεται στο ελλ. παράφερνα

Στα αρχαία ελληνικά, φερνή ήταν η προίκα (από το ρ. φέρω), και έχει επιβιώσει μέχρι σήμερα όταν μιλάμε για «πολύφερνη» νύφη (η λέξη πολύφερνος ωστόσο είναι σπανιότατη στα αρχαία, ένα άπαξ λεγόμενο στον Ησύχιο). Τα παράφερνα είναι τα «παρά την φερνήν», δηλαδή όσα έχει μαζί της η νύφη πέρα και πάνω από την προίκα της. Η λέξη περνάει στα λατινικά όπου αποτελεί όρο του ρωμαϊκού δικαίου: parapherna είναι η προσωπική περιουσία της νύφης, στην οποία ο σύζυγος δεν μπορεί να ασκήσει δικαιώματα χωρίς τη συγκατάθεσή της. Η διάκριση είναι ουσιαστική: σε περίπτωση θανάτου του συζύγου ή διαζυγίου, η προίκα της νύφης έμενε στην οικογένεια του γαμπρού, και μόνο τα parapherna έμεναν στη νύφη! Στα μεσαιωνικά λατινικά έχουμε το επίθετο paraphernalia bona, δηλ. παράφερνα αγαθά και το ουσιαστικό εκπίπτει κι έτσι έχουμε τον μεσαιωνικό λατινικό όρο paraphernalia, που σημαίνει την προσωπική περιουσία της νύφης. Στο αγγλικό και σκοτσέζικο κοινό δίκαιο, σε αντίθεση με το ρωμαϊκό, όλη η κινητή και ακίνητη περιουσία της συζύγου περιέρχεται στον σύζυγο, και ο όρος paraphernalia περιορίζεται στα αυστηρώς προσωπικά αντικείμενα (ρούχα, κοσμήματα και τιμαλφή δηλαδή), μια κατάσταση που διατηρήθηκε μέχρι το 1870 όταν ψηφίστηκε ο νόμος περί περιουσίας εγγάμων γυναικών. Την εποχή εκείνη η αγγλική πλέον λέξη paraphernalia είχε αρχίσει να παίρνει τη σημασία ‘προσωπικά αντικείμενα’ γενικώς, ή ‘συλλογή από αξεσουάρ’ λ.χ. όλα τα σύνεργα της ζωγραφικής ενός ζωγράφου και τελικά αυτή η σημασία των συμπαρομαρτούντων αντικειμένων επικράτησε, αφού η νομοθεσία κατέστησε άνευ αντικειμένου την αρχική σημασία. Η λέξη επανέρχεται στα ελληνικά με τη σημασία των παρεπόμενων, αν και έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται με αρκετή ασάφεια, όπως άλλωστε και το «πολύφερνος», και σε μερικές περιπτώσεις αμφιβάλλω αν ο χρήστης γνωρίζει τι ακριβώς σημαίνει η λέξη που χρησιμοποιεί.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 26, 2009)

Δύο ερωτήσεις:

1. Υπό προϋποθέσεις, δεν παίζουν στην περίπτωσή μας και τα "συμπαρομαρτούντα";

2. Το "πολύφερνος" δεν απαντά πουθενά για να χαρακτηρίσει τη Βερενίκη, κόρη του Πτολεμαίου Β΄ του Φιλάδελφου και (δεύτερη σύζυγο) του Σελευκίδη ηγεμόνα Αντίοχου του Β΄; 

έδιτ: τελικά, βλέπω ότι το παρατσούκλι της συμπαθούς πριγκίπισσας ήταν "φερνοφόρος" (που σήμαινε αυτή που φέρει προίκα, η προικούσα δηλαδή, μια και θεωρητικά έφερνε δώρο γάμου ολόκληρη Κοίλη Συρία, βλ. Ed. WILL Histoire politique du monde hellénistique, τόμος Ι, Presses Universitaires de Nancy, 1979, και επανέκδοση εκδ. Seuil 2003, σ. 239).


----------



## m_a_a_ (Oct 31, 2022)

13 χρόνια μετά, ένα μπαfun fact εδώ:

Κάποτε είχε τύχει να διαβάσω το βιβλίο Reefer Madness του Eric Schlosser.

(Όπως βλέπω τώρα, υπάρχει κι άλλο συνονόματο σύγγραμμα. Σε αμφότερες τις περιπτώσεις, ο τίτλος είναι εμπνευσμένος από την ομώνυμη, τραγελαφικά προπαγανδιστική ταινία του 1936.)

Δυστυχώς, το βιβλίο ήταν δανεικό, οπότε δεν μπορώ να σας παραθέσω απόσπασμα, αλλά θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι ο Schlosser ανέφερε πως σε κάποιες τουλάχιστον πολιτείες της Αμερικής υπήρχε ο νομικός όρος _(possession of) marijuana paraphernalia_. Μάλιστα, σε ορισμένες πολιτείες ο νόμος ήταν τόσο [συμπληρώνετε επίθετο κατά το δοκούν], που οι «Αρχές» μπορούσαν να συλλάβουν ανυποψίαστο μαγαζάτορα καταστήματος γεωπονικών ειδών, αν πελάτες του είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει εξοπλισμό από το μαγαζί του για να καλλιεργήσουν μαριχουάνα!

Ο αντίστοιχος νομικός όρος στα ελληνικά δε γνωρίζω ποιος είναι [?], αλλά μεταξύ σοβαρού κι αστείου, μπορώ να προσθέσω ότι υπό την παραπάνω έννοια, εκτός από τα «σύνεργα», ίσως μας κάνουν και τα «σέα»...


----------

